# Remplacement de disque dur



## Aquazen (1 Août 2008)

Je voudrais connaitre les type de disque dur qui équipe l'apple tv.
Je souhaiterai le remplacer pour un disque de plus grosse capacité.
Est ce du Ata, Sata....


----------



## zingazanga (1 Août 2008)

Salut, le disque est un ATA, voici un petit lien http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t214272.html


----------

